# Very cool horror sound effects machine - The Apprehension Engine



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While looking for dinosaur sound effects for my haunt, I came across Film Masters' YouTube channel. He has posted a nice library of free use sound effects for various kinds of sound effects from Star Wars like sounds to even T-Rex and Raptor sounds. One of the tutorials however he posted is how to build *The Apprehension Engine *(_so far 13 video segments_ of rather short length) for he thinks around $100- $150 and even less if you have some of the items around. This instrument was envisioned by movie composer Mark Korven and created by guitar maker Tony Duggan-Smith. He said with basic wood working skills you can make it yourself. The instrument was originally made for creating sound effects for the movie _The Witch_.

Below is a preview video of what The Apprehension Engine is, the tutorial videos are uploaded on Film Masters YT channel (see link above). I think people will be excited to see this and create one of their own especially if you are into creating your own sound effects. Subscribe to his channel for future updates.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If this Apprehesion Engine seems more than you want to tackle, here's a $20 DIY Little Box of Horrors:






This is the companion video that shows how he gets the sound from the Little Box of Horrors into his computer:


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

that is kewl  

now, i just need time to make one :-(

amk


----------

